
Show HN: MatchPact – Aggregator for offers to match donations BLM - jrobins
https://matchpact.com/?ref=hn
======
schemescape
Great idea! Anyone who itemizes in a high tax bracket and can also get an
employer match (assuming an eligible charity) could use this to almost
quadruple their donation (as opposed to merely tripling it).

